# A formidable finding eustache du Caurroy



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

A newly find franco-flemish i presume or the perticular iinterrest in him is new...
I got two record one a double album, and on other album whit different missa and motets ect.

What a wonderfull composer that would carved marveleous gems of a works, wow, super, what more can i says i barely know him i will have to check him out in my encyclpedia by Françoise Ferrand, she is knowledge just like her collaborattors but she dosent talk about every composer there is since it would be tedieous task but cover a hudge part.

So that it , i warmly recommended this classical composers to folks at home of era and genra :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Michel Bernstein, in his essay for Savall's recording of Tye, grouped together for very uninhibited praise the Tye In Nomines, Bach's Art of Fugue and du Caurroy's Fantasias. Jean-Michel Vaccaro in his essay for Savall's du Caurroy LP, takes up Bernstein's thought, gesturing towards numerological and other formal symbolic meanings inherent in the complete work which, presumably, he believes are in AoF too (but no details are given.) It's extraordinary that the fantasias have been so little recorded, even Savall only performed half of them. 

Serge Schoonbrodt interleaved some music by Titelouze and Caurroy, apparently they were mutual influences, I'm not sure how illuminating the juxtaposition is.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Gorgeous


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

*Du Caurroy : Missa pro defunctis (1636) - Centre de musique baroque de Versailles*






Kind regards, :tiphat:

Georges


----------

